# Putting a dog to sleep at home



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have an older dog who is approaching the end of life - for personal reasons I want to do it at home and dont think I will be able to get any vets to come out here to do it. Does anyone have any first hand experience euthanizing their own pets? I cant shoot her- it would be like shooting a family member and I cant do it - just wondering if any one has first hand experience out there.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

No, but I can envision the day that I might need to.
My pastor found a mobile vet that came and did a housecall for him when he had to put his dog down though. We live in Western NC. I would look around your area, I get the feeling that it is a niche service that is growing in demand.
He said it wasn't cheap, but it was worth it considering that things don't always happen during a convenient workday 9-5.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Find a large animal vet. They do house calls and some do small critter doctoring.

I'm moving and looking for a vet and found this one and something like that would work.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

We have a local large animal vet that does ours. He usually does it for free as we are balling our eyes out and does not have the heart to take money. If the dog likes to ride, take for its last ride to the vets, ours will do it in the back of your car.
From personal experience, please don't shoot it. It is just not the same as a nice peaceful slide off into death.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

There is usu some Vet that can do it -- even a large animal / goat vet usu treats the stock dogs as well and can do it-- we are new in the area and our old dog was put down by a vet that had never seen her- it was a gentle safe ending for her.... I wouldnt reccommend trying it yourself if you care enough not to be able to shoot her....


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> It is just not the same as a nice peaceful slide off into death.


Actually, it is probably quicker than giving them a shot. I have a German Shepherd that needs to be put to sleep. She is old & getting very thin & sometimes just falls as she is walking along. I'll have my dad come & do the deed. I'm actually waiting hoping she improves when the weather gets a little nicer.

Most large animal vets will come to your house & do it. It may be rather expensive, just for them to come here is $65.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your dog....I had to stay on the phone with my nephew as he had his 17 yr old lab put down last Sunday, it's just the worst.

If you have a good relationship with your vet ask them if they would make a house call. My vet in VA didn't advertise it, but she was willing to make house calls for euthanasia.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> From personal experience, please don't shoot it. It is just not the same as a nice peaceful slide off into death.


Actually eeg readings taken while putting down animals found that a properly aimed bullet stops all brain function instantly. The chemicals even with some sedation first cause a huge spike the same as if the animal were panicking but we can't see it because they are immobilized. I'd put a bullet in an animal before chemical euthanasia if I could. Many places like shelters and occasionally even pet/farm stock vets will put the animal down without the sedation first which while you can't see them reacting sounds very inhumane to me. Larger livestock will hit the ground so hard they can break bones in their head and nose. I'd rather they go back and improve gas chambers for large numbers of animals that need put down instead of cutting corners on chemical euthanasia.

As others have said many large animal farm vets who routinely do farm calls will put down other farm animals like cats and dogs. You probably can't get any of the chemicals yourself and for a dog chemicals and shooting are about the only good options. Other common methods for putting down animals are either even more traumatic or very difficult logistically.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wendy said:


> Actually, it is probably quicker than giving them a shot. I have a German Shepherd that needs to be put to sleep. She is old & getting very thin & sometimes just falls as she is walking along. I'll have my dad come & do the deed. I'm actually waiting hoping she improves when the weather gets a little nicer.
> 
> Most large animal vets will come to your house & do it. It may be rather expensive, just for them to come here is $65.


 It cost me twice that much to put a semi abandoned cat to sleep in the 
Vet's Office.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've friends that put their own dog down on the farm by shooting it. It was instantaneous and plenty kind to the dog. However, you do need to know what you are doing and be strong enough to be calm and aim properly.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you are not comfortable doing it yourself, call a large animal vet and explain the situation. Quite often they will not charge for an in site visit if they are in the area or will do their best to charge as little as they can.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

We put down our two large dogs last year, two months apart. It was easy to find a vet that will come to our house. We were fortunate to have a very kind young lady come out and spend some time with the dogs and us before she put them to sleep. They were definitely out like a rock before she injected the solution that stopped their hearts. Cost: $250 each.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We had someone come out for our old dog too, it was a good way to do it, we took him outside on a beautiful day and loved on him and fed him raw steak while the valium took affect, which was very quick and peaceful. 

I opted not to be with him for the second shot, when I came back in the house he was snoring loudly, something I hadn't heard him do for a while and it occurred to me that he had probably been in too much pain to sleep that soundly any more. I preferred to remember him that way, sleeping and snoring.

My husband and best friend stayed with him for the final shot while I bawled in the house with another good friend..Wilson was a very special dog to me, it's been 4 1/2 years and it's still hard to type this, but it was a good and kind way to let him go in comfortable, familiar surroundings.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry you have to do this.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is not as peaceful death as some might think. Had to put one of ours down Christmas Eve. The vet had me to *please* hold his head and hold his mouth shut so he would not get bit. This old dog had never offered to bite anyone. The vet said they sometimes bite because of the pain. I am pretty sure the 2nd shot causes a heart attack. I think a bullet would be far easier on the animal, it would just be mighty difficult to administer it.


----------



## Hornacopia (Dec 15, 2012)

I have put down two dogs, several cats, and a horse by shooting. It is a terribly hard thing to have to do, and it stays with you forever -- at least that is my experience.

I have also had three dogs put down by the vet. It wasn't any easier on me to have to be in an office with others when I said my last goodbye.

A bullet to the base of the brain is instant death for a dog. There is no pain for the animal. Any sensation below the brain stem is cut off. Honestly, I think in many ways this is kinder for the animal than the trip to the vet. Trust me, they sense somehow that the end is near on that last car ride.

I'm attaching a story that's only been shared with a few -- chapter from a life story in progress. I miss Misty dog.

Horn


----------

